# broken thread??



## grodog (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi folks---

This thread, on D&D and Moria, lists Darknessas as the most recent poster at 1-23-2002 05:48 AM on page 4 of the General forum:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboard...r=&sortfield=lastpost&perpage=50&pagenumber=4

but inside the thread, it lists me as the most recent poster, at 01-23-2002 06:32 PM.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2002)

Nope, it's fine!

You're seeing that because the thread has been moved to the plots forum.  The main page will show the last poster as of the time that the redirect was posted.


----------



## grodog (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks for the scoop PC.  

Just to clarify, the main page doesn't update the last poster, then, if a thread has been moved???


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *...  The main page will show the last poster as of the time that the redirect was posted. *



Which often will be the Moderator who moved the thread.


----------



## grodog (Jan 29, 2002)

Thanks for the insight guys.


----------

